# Justified Season 5 Discussion **Spoiler Alert**



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Season 5 starts one week from tonight. Can't wait for Raylan to get going again! :T


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

My wife got the discs on sale recently for seasons 1-3. We're about to finish season 2 soon. Good show. But, you really need to start at the beginning.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

PassingInterest said:


> But, you really need to start at the beginning.


I agree. :T


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Well they sure got the season started with a bang! If they keep up this pace there won't be any characters left by the end of the season!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes they did!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gah, I have to catch up. I never watched Season 4 live, and now that it's on Amazon prime for free streaming I need to binge it so I can catch up.....


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like the Crowe's, Crowder and Crowder are gonna be feuding!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One feud is finished, another started up and the other has yet to be resolved. Season 5 has been a good one so far!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mechman said:


> One feud is finished, another started up and the other has yet to be resolved. Season 5 has been a good one so far!


there's ALWAYS another feud. I joked to my wife that they could nuke all of Harlan county and you probably wouldn't have to worry about ever injuring a single actually good person, at least that's what the show portrays


----------

